# Braunig Evening Fishin'



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Been fishing Braunig quite a bite bit lately and what it lacks in numbers it makes up in average size. 
Best fishing has been in the evening and watching them kitties thrash them bobbers at night has been alot of fun.
Last nights' and last weeks 
Fished repeat guests Dr.Childress, son Justin and Dr.Berry tonight. Fished from 7-1130. Ended with 29 up 5.5pds and Justin's new PB for catfish @ 4.04 lbs. Fished shallow with Danny King's.
Windy evening kept the bugs off and fish biting. Once the wind died the bite slowed up. 
Back from vacation up north, it was good to get on the water and get "whiskered up" again. Fun evening on the water seeing them glowing bobbers go down and hear the "thrashing".
Ran into Big Marv & his Grandson and they had a nice bag as well. 
Good times & good people!

































Some of last weeks..
































Week before.









Been catching fish shallow still (hardheadedly so) and on punchbait. Can be slow out there but just keep moving till you find em'.
Tightlines.
Cliff 
Hill Country Fishin
830.632.5964
www.hillcountryfishin.com


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice fishes Cliff, I know they enjoyed such good sized fish. Way to go.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like some great times!


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Weldon, alot fun getting them youngsters whiskered.:dance:

Last night on short notice many time repeat guest Tom Dewey wanted to go on a quick night trip, thought about it and told him give me an hr and I'll be there. Got on the water about 730 and fished till 12 or so. Soon as we got on the water found the Hybrids schooling like crazy on top. Threw on some rattle traps and commenced to catching hybrid after hybrid for about 30 minutes, keeping two at 22 inches and change and tons of 17 5/8'..lol.
With the scaled fish outta they way, Tommie set his sights on some Kitties. Ended up catching 25 fish limit and Mr. Dewey's new P.B. @ 7.02 oz Channel Cat little over 27 inches. Beautiful channel. Not some big headed small bodied fish, just really pretty all the way through and a drag stripping fool. 
Tom and Chuck been fishing with me for along time and this was probally one of the top trips we've had. Just quality fish after quality fish, schooling hyrbids, and the moon bouncing off the water all night. It was one for the books.
Thanks Tommie, I appreciated ya getting me outa the house.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Great post, Cliff! I have never fished Braunig. I am going to have to slide down there now and check it out!


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt , it's definetely worth the trip. Never really a numbers of fish lake but usually a solid qulaity lake. I always like new waters and a chnage of pace.
Here's the latest..
Kezeli and wife Joanna for his b day last night 28 kitties & 4 hybrids








Tom & Mark Mason with a 50 fish limit last weekend
















Marty Garcia with a nice mess of fish on a moring trip(19)









Scenery in the PM & AM


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

How crowded it is out there on the weekends? It's a pretty small lake. Does it get to be a zoo?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt, last Saturday was a zoo. Complete Zoo at that. We were the only ones catching fish and got flanked pretty quick by boats. Sunday complete oppsoite, not a soul hardly.
It can be a bit wild and crazy but weeknights it's desolate. also the clenaing tables can be two things..spotty electricty or buckets not emptied and consumed by maggots and flies...This week has been great as far as maggots but the electric was out last night, used my inverter to clean fish and headlights for pics. You'd figure a power plant would have electricity? Ironic ain't it?

Last night was a great night.
John and Ricardo SA,TX 
Fished from about 645-1045pm catchin 19 channels and 7 keeper Hybrids out of about 20 caught. All fish on punchbait fishing shallow and hybrids on rattle traps. Those hybrids about destroyed my little Zebco 33 outfits we use sometimes...Pretty fun stuff


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Braunig 9/3
Astin Family-Roger,Little Roger & Candi
Fished a half day morning before the rain opened up (just in time)
Ended with 25 kitties up to 5.5 lbs and 1 keeper hybrid
Nice cool morning and overcast-perfect for fishing.
all cats coming shallow on Danny Kings Blood and hybrids fell to swim baits
Fished from 7am -1115pm
Had a blast!








Harold ,Ronald & Sharon of Austin, Tx fished the evening with me tonight.
Fished from 600 to 930 this evening @ Braunig.
Cats were a little slow but that's fishing sometimes.Ended up with 17 up to 4 lbs fishing shallow with Danny Kings. 
Ended up with a nice mess of hyrbrids that saved the evening. Caught 19 hybrids with 9 of those being keepers on swimbaits and rattle traps.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Way to go, Cliff! Nice mess o'fish! I am going to try to get the girls out there this weekend. Maybe Saturday evening...


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Matt and I appreciate. Girls oughta have a blast. I sent ya a PM.

What started off as a bad day with two flats on the truck from some construction nails ended with a bang.
Chuck and Tom Dewey been fishing with me for long time and tonight was exceptional.
Tom was one of my first clients when I was running things out of a 16 ft Jon Boat and danged near turned around at the ramp when he saw what I was driving. He figured he'd give me a chance and I'm glad he took that gamble- hundreds of fish later, and countless hours and sunrises and sunsets on the water,it paid off for Mr.Dewey
Things started off a little slow with 7 or 8 in the box , then we fished for some hybrids for a bit catching 5 or 6 keeping 3 of em'. 
Couple moves later and we found the fish. Chuck and Tommie ended with 33 nice cats and 3 hybrids but it wasn't till we called it a night and Tommie said "one more cast". Wham- lighted bobber under. Chuck was sitting down , I was get things packed up and Tommie kept fighting this fish. Tom's rod was doubled over something fierce. Chuck and I were giving him a hard time, saying just get the fish in.. http://*********************/forums/images/graemlins/default/grin.gif
Not listening to us Tommie played him out on the spinning gear and got him near the boat after a couple minutes and then CHuck and I realized it was a good channel. Got him in the boat and thought it might be close to the Lake Record of 7.4 oz. Turned out Tommie did it. 8.0 lbs on the nose, 27 1/4' long. Beautiful Channel and New Pending Water Body Record for Braunig Lake.Thanks Tommie and Chuck and it couldn't have happened to finer gentlemen.
All cats on Danny Kings Punchbait fishing shallow and hybrids on artificials.
Congrats again to Tommie for beautiful Channel Cat.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the record fish! I'm gonna have to aim a little higher now.:wink:

Those Dewey fellows must be putting you through school!


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Matt, you and me both!
Saturday AM 
Fished with John Coldwater and son Brian, Schertz ,TX
John wanted to chunk lures for hyrbids and reds while Brain and I caught cats. Fishing was a little slow but ended with 14 kitties for supper and John hooked into several hybrids but no keepers and some rat reds.Had a blast watching Brian work them kitties over.Pretty Fun stuff.Brian also with his biggest kitty cat yet to date!









Sunday Evening, Bruce (Homer TFF -Handle) and his dad came out for a B day trip. Fishing was pretty darn good for an evening bite. Ended the night with 32 cats up to 4.5 pds and Bruce SR.caught a rod that was lost earlier in the week. http://*********************/forums/images/graemlins/default/grin.gif and I was happy to see that back.LOL. Really had a good time with the Bruce and Bruce Sr, shooting the breeze and catching fish.
All fish on DKs fishing a foot to 4ft.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking fish! Did you and the wife make it out to McQ for a little crappie action?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

No, was gonna head out one night this week, but the kids got a scrimmage and by the time I get outta practice...Hoping to maybe this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

One more for the Dewey's. Last night was nice and cool wth fish cooperating.
50 fish up to 6pds.
Same old tricks-Punchait and fishing shallow


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang!! Them Deweys like to fish don't they?

Nice reports.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Dang!! Them Deweys like to fish don't they?
> 
> Nice reports.


I think Cliff is going to school on the "Dewey Scholarship".


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL. True, they are dream clients in that we have become good friends through out the process and enjoy the time on the water. Matter of fact , i called chuck tonight to come tell him about our game against the shertz middle school tonight where he lives nearby. (which our kids won both games 20-0,18-12....lol) Been alotta fun and lord and weather permitting more to come.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Monday night was good out there as well. 
Repeat Guest Richard Dutson of SA, TX 
Fishing started out slow, then we got on some Hybrids and that woke things up for a bit. Concentrated back on the cats and they were hungry. Ended up keeping 25 fish limit and 4 hyrbids. Rich caught his two best channel's at 6.6 and 7.2 lbs! Very pretty channels. Got to see alot tonight...had a baby **** curiously try and get in the boat, saw some pelicans, and had a nice cool breeze keeping the skeeters off. Fish cooperating was just icing on the cake


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

More more Matt and Brad:rotfl: 
Thursday 9/20
Braunig
Tom and Chuck joined me again this week. Fishing started off a bit slow but we put it together in the end. Ended the night with 40 cats and 1 hyrbid. Tom had a streak a 10 fish in a row and won dinner from Chuck..lol. Chuck had some caught some nice fish in the end to even the score.Always fun and alot of laughs. Thanks Gents


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Saturday Morning.
Chris,Miguel and Tyler (b day) Appice, Georgetown,TX
Braunig
Fishin' was good but the bigger fish eluded us.fished from 7-1130am. The action was good though for having youngsters out. Had a blast fishing Tyler and Miguel, watching them catch 44 fish for his b day fry that night. Fish went from 1pd-4 pds. Fishing 5-6 ft with Danny Kings near rip rap and reeds


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice fish, Cliff! Keep up the good work!


----------

